# Todays SOFAR Expo



## bigfella77 (Mar 13, 2011)

How cool was that? My first expo, even the missus and kids loved it. Got a few good deals, met some top people and saw some amazing critters. Cant wait for next year need more $$$$.


----------



## sammy_01 (Mar 13, 2011)

yeah i was there too it was heaps good. what time does it end?


----------



## bigfella77 (Mar 13, 2011)

not sure, bout 2.00 oclock. thats when i ran out of money.


----------



## fishunter (Mar 13, 2011)

Its a shame there was only about half the stalls as last year


----------



## zack13 (Mar 13, 2011)

Anyone see the very yellow diamond from dolittle farm? Or the sunset stimpson or something. They were awesome.


----------



## skay123 (Mar 13, 2011)

Had the best time and got the best jungle there(I thought hehe).
Will deffinately be there next year!


----------



## mike83 (Mar 13, 2011)

Anyone have pics to upload ?


----------



## arcy11 (Mar 13, 2011)

were was this held?? =)


----------



## velvetsicklid (Mar 13, 2011)

That sunburst stimsons was nice, but yer half the stalls


----------



## Darkhorse (Mar 13, 2011)

Does anyone have photos of the sunburst stimmie?


----------



## bigfella77 (Mar 13, 2011)

Well it was my first, so i thought it was awesome. Gotta get a BHP, love em even my wife was quiet taken by them. I thought it was pretty well organised to,


----------



## velvetsicklid (Mar 13, 2011)

Loved the 4 yr old BHP pair for sale.


----------



## bigfella77 (Mar 13, 2011)

They the ones for $900 each?


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 13, 2011)

love that sunburst


----------



## monitordude (Mar 13, 2011)

snake ranch was doing great deals on those beautiful BHP's only $250!! i was going to buy one but they sold.


----------



## AM Pythons (Mar 13, 2011)

pics will be coming, tinky is ya man for pics, had a great day, sold everything i took, a lot less dragons this year, alot more snakes, quaility of pythons was great overall.. i was very impressed....


----------



## fishunter (Mar 13, 2011)

Please say someone else saw the casper Woma! It was incredible!


----------



## fishunter (Mar 13, 2011)

Bhp My bad, yer axanthic but it was a cracker of a snake!


----------



## bkevo (Mar 13, 2011)

bob whiteys 'pygme womas', u didnt see the sire at the sydney expo ....


----------



## Jackrabbit (Mar 13, 2011)

I was a little disappointed. I travelled from Sydney to buy some frogs and for a Frog and Reptile Expo there were very few frogs. And they were expensive compared to what was on offer at Castle Hill last month.

Didn't stop me from buying but I expected more.

These are the two we got. Thinking of calling them Hide and Seek. One when straight for the back wall when we put it in, the other hopped around the tank for a while before settling in the top corner.


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 13, 2011)

hopefully there will be lots of frogs at the illawarra reptile society show on the 10th of april. You should check that out. I will definately be looking to get some frogs


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 13, 2011)

i want a expo here in brissy or ipswich!!! i have never been and am awaiting to go and get some picks and just have a look think ill leave the missus and kids at home i will be there a while


----------



## jordanmulder (Mar 13, 2011)

It was an awesome day, alot of great snakes!


----------



## memix7 (Mar 13, 2011)

There is one at the gold coast coming up soon. Around June. Was great last year.


----------



## bkevo (Mar 13, 2011)

july 30-31 i think gold coast expo


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 13, 2011)

still so far away lol suppose gives me a chance to save some $ do these expos ussually have enclosures up for grabs to?


----------



## Jason (Mar 13, 2011)

bucky said:


> the thing that had me worried with the snakes for sale was a guy selling wa pygme womas.
> thats spelt how he had it btw.


 
They are boodarie womas... he seems to beleive they are 'pygmes'. maybe he just hasn't seen a fully grown adult....


----------



## zulu (Mar 13, 2011)

Sofar was toofar for zulu,maybe illawarra less far


----------



## bigguy (Mar 13, 2011)

Jason

You had a crack at my Womas after the last expo, stating I was misleading people because your Boodaries where much bigger. You were told by Dave McIntosh that mine are INDEED NOT Boodaries as you keep claiming, and are infact a smaller pygmy race found around Port Headland that rarely exceed 90cm and 500 to 600 grams.

I have been breeding reptiles longer then you have been alive. I have an impecable name in this business and do not need to mislead people as you keep suggesting. Just because you have 1 form of Womas from WA does not make you an expert on the other forms. Check with Dave McIntosh again and get your facts right. Till them keep your opinions to yourself. Oh, by the way if anyone reading this would also like to check with Dave in WA you will see Jason has no basis for his slanderous comments


----------



## Sel (Mar 13, 2011)

Ipswitch also has the scales and tails expo..november i think it is? You missed it by a few months..lol


----------



## bigguy (Mar 13, 2011)

As for the Sofar expo, well done to the organisors. It was not a bad day. Only one thing did spoil the show. A theif was lerking. I had a Woma stolen from our table, a pair of geckoes, a diamiond and a carpet, as well as a young lasses Iphone were stolen from other tables. They were lucky they were not caught, but these lowlife are starting to ruin these shows. Quite a few also were taken from the last Castlehill Expo as well It has to stop.


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 13, 2011)

have you got any photos of these small womas mate wouldnt mind seeing one


----------



## reptilife (Mar 13, 2011)

bigguy said:


> As for the Sofar expo, well done to the organisors. It was not a bad day. Only one thing did spoil the show. A theif was lerking. I had a Woma stolen from our table, a pair of geckoes, a diamiond and a carpet, as well as a young lasses Iphone were stolen from other tables. They were lucky they were not caught, but these lowlife are starting to ruin these shows. Quite a few also were taken from the last Castlehill Expo as well It has to stop.


 
I agree with these scum-bags ruining the shows for exhibitors, but in all due respect, I think it is the responsibility of the exhibitors to ensure the security and safety of their own equipment and livestock.
It is really sad that you and others experienced these thefts, but the organizers of SOFAR are pretty limited with what they can do to prevent this. Besides strip-searching everyone as they leave(not gonna happen!) their hands are pretty tied.


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 13, 2011)

it is sickening to hear of this.
These people give reptile enthusiasts a bad name and should go and get a freakin life


----------



## yommy (Mar 13, 2011)

Jason said:


> They are boodarie womas... he seems to beleive they are 'pygmes'. maybe he just hasn't seen a fully grown adult....


 
 the w/c are small but captive bred have good appetites  though they are smaller then the average bear but defineatly not pygmies


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 13, 2011)

it shouldnt have to even come to that though reptilife you should be able to go somewhere like a expo and feel comfortable that people have enough of a consience and enough sense to keep there grubby thieving hands to themselves some people just have no morals and i just hope one day one of these people get caught doing something like stealing and gets flogged!!!


----------



## Jason (Mar 13, 2011)

bigguy said:


> Jason has no basis for his slanderous comments


 
My comment was based solely on the information you fed me at the sydney expo! you told me they were pygmy womas from boodarie... If they are not infact boodaries than far enough I AM WRONG... just as you were by origainally telling me they were boodaries at the sydney show. My comments were based on the fact that boodaries are not a pyg form, just another locality.
I dont believe i assumed to much, i was just ill informed originally. I do not want to ruin this thread or bring others into it, but i will say that i have never been told that your animals 'are indeed not boodaries'.
I have never and will never claim to be an expert on anything! You assume I have 1 type of WA woma, seems we may both need to get our facts straight. 
My 'slander' is not personal! I dont know you, I just say it like i see it and based on what you told me originally, which i believed to be correct at the time.
'keep your opinions to yourself'... this is a forum, this is where people come to talk and voice their opinion.
cheers


Back to topic... Sorry to hear about the animals being stolen, that is a real sad side of expos, they can attract some shallow people!


----------



## Octane (Mar 13, 2011)

I went up from Sydney to the SOFAR show again as I have for the last three years. Always enjoy this show but there were noticeably less tables this year than previous years. 

Cheers
Octane


----------



## fishunter (Mar 13, 2011)

They could have easily fit another 6-8 stalls in the space the reptile demo took up


----------



## bigguy (Mar 13, 2011)

Fishunter

The reptile demo would normally have been held outside, however no one wanted the extra 6 to 8 stalls you mentioned , so there was enough room to bring it inside this year. And there was still heaps more room still available around the demo area that could have been used as well.


----------



## wokka (Mar 13, 2011)

I think the organisers were sick of stallholders leaving booking until last minute. Although there were other stalls wanting space they left their run too late. Maybe next year they will get their act together . It the tenth SOFAR expo; probably the longest running reptile expo in Australia!


----------



## bigfella77 (Mar 13, 2011)

Just heard about the thieves at the expo, wow how brazen some people are. I can only imagine the scene that would have occured had they been caught red handed. Wonder if they have any at home that werent stolen. SCUM!!!!


----------



## fishunter (Mar 13, 2011)

bigguy said:


> Fishunter
> 
> The reptile demo would normally have been held outside, however no one wanted the extra 6 to 8 stalls you mentioned , so there was enough room to bring it inside this year. And there was still heaps more room still available around the demo area that could have been used as well.


 I wasnt taking a swipe at the demo just an observation, i always enjoy watching them


----------



## bigfella77 (Mar 13, 2011)

I didnt see any GTPs today, am i blind or was one of the most popular aussie pythons not on show. If not how come?


----------



## Tinky (Mar 13, 2011)

First I will say that I am part of SOFAR.

Less stalls than last year but a much better spread of stock. Last year there were just far to many stalls selling dragons. This year there were not many dragons and so they sold early. 

Could probably work on the diversity some more, but you have to take the stall holders that are available. SFOAR rehouses a large number of 'Bannana Box' frogs, so keep your eye on their website of give us a call because we always have frogs looking for homes.

I can also confirm that there were a large number of people who requested stalls, but failed to get everything done to meet the Expo and National parks requirements in time.

Fewer stalls meant that the movement of people around the breeders stalls was much better than last year, and form early reports allowed the stallholders to move a good number of thier stock.

Amazed at the number of people there who did not bring their licence books.

Again there were some bargains at the auction.

Only found a few APS members, (of they found me). A was on auction watch for the first half of the day, and then on the track side of the SOFAR stall for the back half.


----------



## bigfella77 (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah, i picked up a nice little Reptile One enclosure @ auction for a pretty good price. Wish i had more cash.


----------



## Tinky (Mar 13, 2011)

*Some Pics*

Sorry guys, a bit busy 'volenteering' to get around and take many photos.






AM Pythons









Mungus









Random Chick, (compulsory at all Expos and Festivals)

No Photo of me, (you have seen to much of me in the past)


----------



## FAY (Mar 13, 2011)

Are they pics Tinky? If so, can't see them.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Mar 13, 2011)

Pics aren't showing up Tinky? Or is it just me 

Haha, Fay posted at the same time !


----------



## SYNeR (Mar 13, 2011)

bucky said:


> the thing that had me worried with the snakes for sale was a guy selling wa pygme womas.
> thats spelt how he had it btw.



Yea, I saw that too. I was looking at getting a Woma.. Saw this, along with the obvious typo and was a bit put off.
Not to mention seeing "Stimpson" pythons for sale.

The most annoying of all, personally, were all the small children. Parents should keep them on a leash or something. It's kind of frustrating when
you're kind of a bit serious about buying animals only to have clueless parents with their kids swarming around and rudely pushing their way in front of you.

Other than the annoying patrons, I think the organisers did a great job.


----------



## dtulip10 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey it was a good day, but i did notice the less stalls and alot less lizards. Hats off to the sofar crew good day as per usual. If the thieves do get caught send them to my house so i can kick the crappa out of them. But i walked out with a new BHP from snake ranch so i was happy at the end of the day. 
Cheers Dayle

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Norm (Mar 13, 2011)

Enjoyed the day, found it hard to get a look at the exhibits early on but went back after the auction and there were alot less people. Didn`t buy anything but came close to winning the MD at the auction.
As for the children getting in the way, give them a break, maybe they go home and tell Mum and Dad they want a snake and next year they come armed with a licence and a pocket full of cash.
Well done sofar!


----------



## Darlyn (Mar 13, 2011)

Pardon my ignorance, but what does SOFAR stand for?
Sofar I can't figure it out : /


----------



## saximus (Mar 13, 2011)

Society Of Frogs And Reptiles


----------



## Darlyn (Mar 13, 2011)

Dam, Snakes offal frogs and retards wasn't even close : )

Thnx Saximus.


----------



## smigga (Mar 13, 2011)

bit off topic, but are there any expos in SA??


----------



## mark83 (Mar 13, 2011)

Well done sofar. Good day and it was well spread out. Saw a few familiar faces and ordered a pair of RSP's. I thought it was great to see kids there getting excited by snakes instead of being told the only good snake is a dead snake.


----------



## congo_python (Mar 13, 2011)

A little off topic but .....I can stand instead of Jasons comments on the Pygmy Woma's at the castlehill show as i was standing next too him as said seller told us they were boodarie woma's...... and was very adimit about the fact when questioned again ??? so i can't see why you argue the fact there bigguy ????


----------



## Sel (Mar 13, 2011)

SYNeR said:


> The most annoying of all, personally, were all the small children. Parents should keep them on a leash or something. It's kind of frustrating when
> you're kind of a bit serious about buying animals only to have clueless parents with their kids swarming around and rudely pushing their way in front of you.


 
Wow, are you serious...
Maybe you should stay home next time then. They are children, get over it...
Most adults are more rude and annoying than any child. Unless the kids were screaming and throwing tantrums, then stop whining 

I might make it next year


----------



## Moreliavridis (Mar 13, 2011)

mark83 said:


> Well done sofar. Good day and it was well spread out. Saw a few familiar faces and ordered a pair of RSP's. I thought it was great to see kids there getting excited by snakes instead of being told the only good snake is a dead snake.


 
Nice mate who did you order your RSP's off?


----------



## mark83 (Mar 13, 2011)

Jason.R said:


> Nice mate who did you order your RSP's off?


 
Wokka. He wants to get a few more feeds in to them before I get them. Although to convince the wife I had to agree to take her out for dinner. It was an exspensive day


----------



## mungus (Mar 13, 2011)

I had a great day and met heaps of new faces and moved a heap of reptiles.
Sofar organisers need a pat on the back for their efforts - well done.
One sour note........I too had a jungle go missing from the table.
I offered a reward [ if anyone could locate the culprit, return him to me, they could keep the snake ]
Unfortunately he/she got away with it.
I'll be more careful next year.
Aleks.


----------



## SYNeR (Mar 14, 2011)

Sel said:


> Wow, are you serious...
> Maybe you should stay home next time then. They are children, get over it...
> Most adults are more rude and annoying than any child. Unless the kids were screaming and throwing tantrums, then stop whining
> 
> I might make it next year


 
Yes, I'm serious. The adults are often just as pushy and annoying as the children. It's amusing seeing the impulse buying of parents who then turn around and ask ridiculously stupid husbandry questions.

If I had known that 'pygmy' woma was a Boodarie Woma, I may have purchased one. Given the misleading naming, however, I decided not to.


----------



## Colin (Mar 14, 2011)

bigguy said:


> Jason
> 
> You had a crack at my Womas after the last expo, stating I was misleading people because your Boodaries where much bigger. You were told by Dave McIntosh that mine are INDEED NOT Boodaries as you keep claiming, and are infact a smaller pygmy race found around Port Headland that rarely exceed 90cm and 500 to 600 grams.
> 
> I have been breeding reptiles longer then you have been alive. I have an impecable name in this business and do not need to mislead people as you keep suggesting. Just because you have 1 form of Womas from WA does not make you an expert on the other forms. Check with Dave McIntosh again and get your facts right. Till them keep your opinions to yourself. Oh, by the way if anyone reading this would also like to check with Dave in WA you will see Jason has no basis for his slanderous comments



I really dont want to buy into this situation and I've never seen these womas as I dont go to reptile expos.. but Bob Withey (bigguy) has been around longer than most of us and is one of he most experienced reptile keepers/breeders around.. If Bob says they are a different locality form of woma then personally I would take him at his word.. and whether they were labelled "pygmy or pygmie" (spelling) has nothing to do with the quality of the animals..


----------



## Tinky (Mar 14, 2011)

*Try again*








One other thing that was noticiable. Not having displays and stall holders on the east and west end of the clum, meant that we could have the doors open. None of the gridlock and press of the sweaty masses from last year.

Thanks for all of the positive feedback. Will make sure that it gets back to Tammy and the other SOFAR Expo organisers.

Cheers


----------



## jack (Mar 14, 2011)

i bought an tiny adder off bob about six years ago, and he correctly predicted it would be a giant...

and for fans of alternate realities, imagine this hobby if npws hadnt stolen his gtps way back before half the people on this site were born.


----------



## hugsta (Mar 14, 2011)

bigguy said:


> As for the Sofar expo, well done to the organisors. It was not a bad day. Only one thing did spoil the show. A theif was lerking. I had a Woma stolen from our table, a pair of geckoes, a diamiond and a carpet, as well as a young lasses Iphone were stolen from other tables. They were lucky they were not caught, but these lowlife are starting to ruin these shows. Quite a few also were taken from the last Castlehill Expo as well It has to stop.


 
Totally agree Bob, I was there selling animals at the cery first expo we were allowed to and had a jungle ($500 worth back then) stolen and I am sure there were others. First thing Monday morning I went in serach of someone to build the perspex display cabinet I have now, haven't had an animal stolen since. I think it is up to the individual to house their animals in a way in which it makes theft near impossible, therefore making it harder for the loq life scum that come to steal animals. I would serioulsy pitty a thief if he got caught there, I am sure an ambulance would be needed. 

And as with most expos, there are always those that wanted to see more. The only way that is going to happen is for more people to support these shows, the more storeholders the more animals to see. But if people aren't buying much, then there is less chance of sellers coming back. Becomes a bit of a catch 22 I suppose. I only missed selling there this year due to personal reasons, but still managed to get along to the show and catch up with a heap of people. I thought the numbers of sellers was lower than normal, but all in all seemed a great day and a big congrats to SOFAR for putting on another great show. I will be back next year selling animals for sure.

Cheers
Daz


----------



## Umbral (Mar 14, 2011)

Had a great time! Came home with a Female woma, pair of stimsons and a pigme (lol) beardy for my gf. Won a $100 voucher for all things slimy so my gf had fun spending that on stuff for her new beardy. I also found it interesting that someone was selling a jungle as a het... Cross?
Lots of great people made it a great day!


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Mar 14, 2011)

Breeders will have to learn from having stolen reptiles - 

every expo i have been to i have seen or heard of reptiles or products been stolen at the last wild expo at staff member asked me to grab and hold a bloke who knocked off several globes ( a bag full ) only to get the stock back and let him go but he was still allowed to stay in the venue after this thieft.

at the recent castle hill show i know some were stolen as the breeder realised when talking to us, stimsons pythons.

to pitty i couldnt make sofar


----------



## Cockney_Red (Mar 14, 2011)

mungus said:


> I had a great day and met heaps of new faces and moved a heap of reptiles.
> Sofar organisers need a pat on the back for their efforts - well done.
> One sour note........I too had a jungle go missing from the table.
> I offered a reward [ if anyone could locate the culprit, return him to me, they could keep the snake ]
> ...


 
Hey Aleks

Was good to meet you yesterday, bummer about the thieving toerag!! You had some very nice animals at superb prices, so not surprised you moved them. The baby settled in well, just need a girly for him now...

Lee

More room yesterday, because it was not a Beardie convention, like last year... More room to move, cooler with all the doors open, and in my oppinion very good quality animals....Well done SOFAR, always enjoy it..


----------



## mungus (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks Lee,
We finally caught up after all those intergrade chats lol
I enjoyed our chat yesterday.
I'll know more about a female in a week or 2.
Talk soon.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 14, 2011)

Dang. Wish i had been there, anyone know when the next one will be? like not just there, pretty much anywhere in Australia? 

pm me please?


----------



## samson (Mar 14, 2011)

does anyone know how much the het spotted's went for at auction?


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Mar 14, 2011)

bigguy said:


> As for the Sofar expo, well done to the organisors. It was not a bad day. Only one thing did spoil the show. A theif was lerking. I had a Woma stolen from our table, a pair of geckoes, a diamiond and a carpet, as well as a young lasses Iphone were stolen from other tables. They were lucky they were not caught, but these lowlife are starting to ruin these shows. Quite a few also were taken from the last Castlehill Expo as well It has to stop.


 
This is the sad side of the hobby and gutless to say the least. That said, I think the nature of how many people have their animals displayed lends particular stalls to be more at risk. It does have to be stopped and stallholders will become more vigilant in future I'd think.

The expo was very well organised. There was a great number of animals available and some knowledgeable people about too. Again I'll whinge (but nicely) because there wasn't many monitors but that didn't let the show down at all....I've just got an addiction ;-)

Also, I'm one of the people with "annoying young kids" (making NO excuses about it for the whingers) and enjoyed having the demo pit inside out of the sun. Kids had a good time watching the show and checking out everything else that went on.

Well done SOFAR


----------



## jacks-pythons (Mar 14, 2011)

think so.... i got a woma and spotted. great day and worth the 2 hour drive.


----------



## OffRoadHerps (Mar 14, 2011)

Well done to SOFAR indeed!

I am a relatively new member to the sofar community and its always easy to sit back and comment but after seeing all the work these guys put in to keeping the expo running, full credit to the team!

Its fantastic to see all the positive comments on here as I too had a great day. Cant beat checking out beautiful reptiles and volunteering through sofar was a great way to meet new people and put some faces to names I had seen around,I am even more excited to be apart of this group now and can't wait to help out at next years expo. 

Samson, 

As far as i know the Het Spotties did not sell as no decent offers were made.


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Mar 15, 2011)

dale1988 said:


> i want a expo here in brissy or ipswich!!! i have never been and am awaiting to go and get some picks and just have a look think ill leave the missus and kids at home i will be there a while


 
Our Scales & Tails Reptile Festival will always be the 2nd Saturday in November. This year, that's going to be Saturday 12th November. Always a great day with fabulous guest speakers and great live entertainment by Neil Duddy and Phil Emmanuel.
Hopefully, we'll see you there.
cheers
Joy


----------



## ezekiel86 (Mar 15, 2011)

we need a good expo in Adel soooo bad


----------



## velvetsicklid (Mar 15, 2011)

To hear about ppl stealing stock is putrid to say in the least considering all the vendors and Sofar ppl were incredibly nice and helpful.


----------



## AUSHERP (Mar 15, 2011)

Simon, I think I stole your Woma!.......
sorry, bad joke


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Mar 15, 2011)

Sounds like it was a great event and I missed out on a good one. It a pity these events are so far out of reach for my pockets.

Sorry to rehash this, but if I could add my 10 cents worth on W.A west coastal Woma’s. Boodaries Womas tend to be larger than some other parts of the northern Pilbara but ridiculously smaller than the Shark Bay southern populations( they get huge and up to 5 kg) . Although many may consider me to have a handle on what is going on over here in regards to this species, the simple fact is that I have only explored a small portion of the Pilbara Woma’s total distribution and therefore have not seen every single locale to have any data on their average size besides of course weights and sizes from specimens from DeGrey Station, Strelley Station , Munda Station, Port Hedland area, Boodarie Station, Carlindie Station and Indee Station. What is very clear though from finding probably well over 200 in the wild by now, is that there can indeed be consistent size differences between populations that geographically speaking aren’t that far apart, why this is so, is a question I would love to know the answer to. West of DeGrey for example, they are quite small compared to just south west of Hedland e.g Boodarie. It needs to be remembered though that some of those stations mentioned are monstrous in size and at both boundary extremes there could even be size difference. As a general rule of thumb goes though, the further south of DeGrey you go, the bigger they become. I am curious as to what constitutes a pygmy woma? If the Pilbara coastal woma’s are genuinely smaller, perhaps then this tag has some merit. After all isn’t this the reason why many have embraced the pygmy Stimson label from north QLD?
I know for a fact that Bob has some Boodarie specimens but apparently has some from another area of the Pilbara of which locale he didn’t actually know. He may very well even have some DeGrey specimens as well, as he rescued a few of mine from a keeper in NSW who fell on very hard times. Bob probably would just assume they are Boodarie specimens I would have a guess. For those remotely interested, both locales are only a mere 50 kms a part.

Cheers Dave


----------



## marcmarc (Mar 23, 2011)

Regarding the thefts, maybe a small number of "shop detectives" might be useful at these events.


----------



## SYNeR (Mar 23, 2011)

PilbaraPythons said:


> Sounds like it was a great event and I missed out on a good one. It a pity these events are so far out of reach for my pockets.
> 
> Sorry to rehash this, but if I could add my 10 cents worth on W.A west coastal Woma’s. Boodaries Womas tend to be larger than some other parts of the northern Pilbara but ridiculously smaller than the Shark Bay southern populations( they get huge and up to 5 kg) . Although many may consider me to have a handle on what is going on over here in regards to this species, the simple fact is that I have only explored a small portion of the Pilbara Woma’s total distribution and therefore have not seen every single locale to have any data on their average size besides of course weights and sizes from specimens from DeGrey Station, Strelley Station , Munda Station, Port Hedland area, Boodarie Station, Carlindie Station and Indee Station. What is very clear though from finding probably well over 200 in the wild by now, is that there can indeed be consistent size differences between populations that geographically speaking aren’t that far apart, why this is so, is a question I would love to know the answer to. West of DeGrey for example, they are quite small compared to just south west of Hedland e.g Boodarie. It needs to be remembered though that some of those stations mentioned are monstrous in size and at both boundary extremes there could even be size difference. As a general rule of thumb goes though, the further south of DeGrey you go, the bigger they become. I am curious as to what constitutes a pygmy woma? If the Pilbara coastal woma’s are genuinely smaller, perhaps then this tag has some merit. After all isn’t this the reason why many have embraced the pygmy Stimson label from north QLD?
> I know for a fact that Bob has some Boodarie specimens but apparently has some from another area of the Pilbara of which locale he didn’t actually know. He may very well even have some DeGrey specimens as well, as he rescued a few of mine from a keeper in NSW who fell on very hard times. Bob probably would just assume they are Boodarie specimens I would have a guess. For those remotely interested, both locales are only a mere 50 kms a part.
> ...



Thanks very much for that information. Should help me out when I decide to get a Woma


----------

